# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sauna de Leliehof (Makkum)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna de Leliehof
Houtmolen 8
Makkum (FR)

Bezoek de website van Sauna de Leliehof

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna de Leliehof (Makkum).*

----------

